# Baby Robins *photos*



## Nito (Sep 15, 2010)

A pair of Robins have built a nest in an empty horse feed sack that's full of yard-related rubbish in a corner of my emergency stable. I was clearing the stable out when I spotted the nest inside the sack that is in an old wheelbarrow. These Robins are used to me coming and going (I use the stable as an emergency loo while I'm down there with my horse :blush::whistling2. The sack is full of stuff that I have handled (other empty sacks, horse hair, sweepings, etc) and the Robins both follow me round the yard to see what I might disturb for them. Neither of them are at all bothered about me being relatively near the nest, whether they're in it or not, so I am lucky enough to be able to take regular photos. What an amazing opportunity. I thought I'd share some of the photos here...

The nest. Can you see why I didn't spot it at first?!









Close-up. The nest is lined with my horse's tail hair









Parent bird


















4 of the 5 eggs have hatched so far. Sleepy babies...









Hungry babies!









I'm hoping to be able to follow their progress, as long as the parents remain unfazed by my presence.


----------



## Daisy_ (Feb 16, 2011)

awh wow, what a brilliant opportunity, its like a real life national geographic channel or discovery channel, how exciting, bet it will be sad to see them fly off


----------



## kgarner (Apr 1, 2011)

amazing stuff at least they wont have to worry about plumiting from the tree tops learning to fly : victory:


----------



## waddell (May 1, 2010)

Beautiful. I had eggs in my hedge but they have gone so im thinking a cat or bird has taken them.

Gutted though as like you i wanted to document there progress.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow! How wonderful to watch them hatch and grow! The babies look like they have affros!:lol2: So cute!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

How special!!!!


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

yeah thats a banger lucky bugger :2thumb:


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

Thats amazing! Love the pics! They have found a nice safe place for their babies!


----------

